# Could you order a 68 GTO bucket seat with head rest



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

I can get a set 68 GM bucket seats with head rest but was that an option for the GTO? If so can someone provide a picture? I have searched but came up empty.


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

I found out the answer and the picture


----------

